# Exclusive Car Care: BMW M3 (E92) - Carbon Black



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to view another thread from Exclusive Car Care this time we have a 2012 BMW M3 in carbon black that came to us from London so we could carry out a Correction Detail.

Once all the machine polishing stages were complete the paint was prepared with Swissvax Cleaner Fluid and then 2 coats of Swissvax Best of Show was applied. Glass was sealed with Gtechniq G1 Clear Vision, wheels with Swissvax Autobahn and tyres dressed with Swissvax Pneu.

Few photos taken during the detail:
































































and the end result...


































































































































































































































If you're looking to have a similar level of detail performed please get in touch and we will gladly discuss options available..

Thanks for reading!

If you want to see daily updates and photos, please follow us on Facebook (be sure to "Like" us) or Twitter


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning work as always Jay.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing finish:thumb:


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

:thumb::thumb:fantastic work, car has a real gloss to it.


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Gloss and shine are incredible :thumb:


----------



## mikeyc_123 (Sep 22, 2008)

Lovely job! Whats going on with the petrol cap in piccy 20? Looks like a orange peel galore.. or is it the clouds playing funny tricks?


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work! Nice crisp reflections.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

That is amazing!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job, looks stunning :thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Amazing work on M3, :thumb:.


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Superb work Jay; how many hours did you put into this mate?


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

Yup that'll work!


----------



## Steve Saunders (Aug 24, 2006)

Stunning, absolutely love these!


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!

Loved the side by side before/after pics. Would also love to see similar pics of the wheels.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nicely done, but as someone else said, whats causing the orange peel effect on the petrol flap?
Anyway very nicely done :thumb:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow..... Dear Mr Lottery...... :argie:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Trying to think of a descriptive word that A, hasn't been used before B, Wont get me an instant ban. It bloody stunning though 
Daz


----------



## ash100 (Jul 8, 2008)

WOW!!! what a car! Awesome work Jay


----------

